# UAE Driving License-is it valid in OZ?



## undertaker

Hi 

Just want to know if the UAE driving license is valid in OZ? The license is in English. Or will I need an australlian license to drive there?


Thanks & regards

Undertaker


----------



## Wanderer

undertaker said:


> Hi
> 
> Just want to know if the UAE driving license is valid in OZ? The license is in English. Or will I need an australlian license to drive there?
> 
> Thanks & regards
> 
> Undertaker


A licence in english is OK for visitors or good for three months from arrival in most states when immigrating.
Links to different states - http://www.immi.gov.au/living-in-australia/settle-in-australia/to-do-first/apply-drivers.htm
Once you have a licence in one state you can drive anywhere in Australia on that and only if relocating you'll need to get a licence from another state, usually just a transfer situation.


----------

